# East Harbor this weekend



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Howdy! Buddy and me are really wanting to get out to East Harbor this weekend but have never been there. Do y'all think, with the cold temps coming, that there will be fishable ice by Sunday? It's a good hour plus drive for me. I'll be checking in on Saturday to see but as of now, forecast is showing daytime temps in the mid 20's and teens at night from Wednesday on. Do y'all go out from the actual state park? Minnows, waxies, maggots? Any help from some one who is seasoned there is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

In my opinion it won't be. It was mostly open water yesterday and with the forecasted winds later this week I find it hard to believe it will have safe ice by the weekend.
Most guys that fish there go out around the state park boat launch (depending on ice conditions). There are a couple other spots guys will go off of but they are all within the state park. Ive had best success with wax worms and plastics. Spikes will work but for some reason not as well as wax worms


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Which is better, east or west harbor?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

zpyles_00 said:


> Which is better, east or west harbor?


Pick your poison fish both and decide


----------

